# netconsole, not receiving msgs

## Wizumwalt

Can anyone help out w/ this netconsole configuration. I have a guest OS in a vm running and I'm trying to capture log messages to the host OS which is running 'ncat -u -l 6666'. Any help much appreciated.

Here's output from the guest OS booting w/ netconsole.

```

[    6.342326] netconsole: local port 6665

[    6.342329] netconsole: local IP 192.168.100.21

[    6.342330] netconsole: interface 'eth0'

[    6.342332] netconsole: remote port 6666

[    6.342333] netconsole: remote IP 192.168.1.11

[    6.342338] netconsole: remote ethernet address 00:1a:4d:59:ef:04

[    6.342353] netconsole: device eth0 not up yet, forcing it

[    6.342834] 8021q: adding VLAN 0 to HW filter on device eth0

[    6.342844] netconsole: carrier detect appears untrustworthy, waiting 4 seconds

[   10.343272] console [netcon0] enabled

[   10.343274] netconsole: network logging started

```

Here's /etc/conf.d/modules from the guest OS.

```

modules_2_6="netconsole"

module_netconsole_args_2_6="netconsole=6665@192.168.100.21/eth0,6666@192.168.1.11/00:1a:4d:59:ef:04"

```

This is setup on the host OS.

```

$ ifconfig

br0       Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 22:f0:ff:cf:f8:57  

          inet addr:192.168.100.254  Bcast:192.168.100.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::85:e3ff:fe6e:b735/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:23305 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:28180 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:17759789 (16.9 MiB)  TX bytes:14595253 (13.9 MiB)

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1a:4d:59:ef:04  

          inet addr:192.168.1.11  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::21a:4dff:fe59:ef04/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:62580 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:66503 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:30026119 (28.6 MiB)  TX bytes:7462282 (7.1 MiB)

          Interrupt:40 Base address:0xc000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

qtap0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 5a:34:8b:1e:d0:4b  

          inet6 addr: fe80::5834:8bff:fe1e:d04b/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING PROMISC MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:479 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:7777 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:500 

          RX bytes:46178 (45.0 KiB)  TX bytes:620723 (606.1 KiB)

qtap1     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 22:f0:ff:cf:f8:57  

          inet6 addr: fe80::20f0:ffff:fecf:f857/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING PROMISC MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets

:24222 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:30861 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:500 

          RX bytes:18217655 (17.3 MiB)  TX bytes:14822118 (14.1 MiB)

```

----------

## Hu

Do you need to do this over netconsole or is the requirement only that you capture guest output to storage on the host?  If the latter, you might have more luck directing the guest to use a serial console and having the hypervisor redirect the serial console to a file.

----------

